# Crystal Red Shrimp in Houston



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right section, but Village Tropical Fish in Houston off of 59S just got in some CRS! They have quite a few, and at a decent price $9.99 for 1 or 3 for $25. I'm not a shrimp fanatic, but they seemed to be a decent grade. If anyone needs their number LMK.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

think im gonna check this out.

thanks


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

This sort of news makes me think that the asian commercial farms are going to begin pumping these suckers out in mass quantities soon!

I'll be watching my local stores and waiting for the price to crash!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

CRS just don't produce as many babies, or as readily as cherry shrimp do. I highly doubt you'll see the price of these guys drop in the near future.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Went and checked them out, pretty cool looking but not as good as most of what I've seen on the net. Almost all of them were on hold though, the village has lots of variety too. 

Heard the fish ranch has some as well


----------



## Clover (Aug 11, 2006)

I actually bought one of mine from there. They're pretty good looking. Fish Farm has them, but they have very little white, and I believe they were about $7 a pop.
City Pets also has them, but theirs have no white on them. But I guess at $5.99, I can't complain too much about it. City Pets also has Rudolf Shrimp.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Can anyone get me some some rudolph shrimp and send them to Mckinney, TX?

PM me if you can help.

Thanks!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Village got another shipment in
now the CRS are 3 for $35


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

they also have bumble bee shrimp 3/$35


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes the Japanese breeders will be pumping alot out this fall and winter. I Myself will be selling to the US SS-SSS breed in the spring if all goes will with customs. I will sell for a really good price but group orders will be best! So look for me next spring for high grades.


----------

